# U.S. to withdraw 5,000 troops from Afghanistan, close bases: U.S. negotiator



## Disir (Sep 2, 2019)

The United States would withdraw almost 5,000 troops from Afghanistan and close five bases within 135 days under a draft peace accord agreed with the Taliban, the chief U.S. negotiator, Zalmay Khalilzad, said on Monday.
The deal, reached after months of negotiations with representatives from the insurgent movement, must still be approved by U.S. President Donald Trump before it can be signed, Khalilzad said in an interview with Tolo News television.
In exchange for the phased withdrawal, the Taliban would commit not to allow Afghanistan to be used by militant groups such as al Qaeda or Islamic State as a base for attacks on the United States and its allies.
U.S. to withdraw 5,000 troops from Afghanistan, close bases: U.S. negotiator - Reuters

So, the next question is when do the other 14,000 leave.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

Bout time 
Let’s see if the Taliban is just laying low while we pull out


----------



## Disir (Sep 2, 2019)

Yeah, about that.  I don't trust the Taliban. I think this is a mistake.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bout time
> Let’s see if the Taliban is just laying low while we pull out



How's that Gitmo withdrawal that the Great Obama promised you as his first order of business in 2008 going for you?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2019)

Disir said:


> Yeah, about that.  I don't trust the Taliban. I think this is a mistake.


Yeah... Without US forces there they might get all uppity, and decide to rule themselves as they see fit...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bout time
> ...



Obama reduced the population from 400 down to 90

Congress blocked him from closing


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

Can you believe they are finally having Gitmo trials after 18 years?


----------



## Disir (Sep 2, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, about that.  I don't trust the Taliban. I think this is a mistake.
> ...



What would change from the last time they were in power?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2019)

Disir said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


A bigger axe to grind...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2019)

I have a feeling that as soon as we pull out, the Taliban will take over again


----------



## EduardBernstein (Sep 2, 2019)

What business does the United States have in Afghanistan?


----------



## Disir (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I have a feeling that as soon as we pull out, the Taliban will take over again




That's pretty much the agreement that I'm watching go down.


----------



## Disir (Sep 2, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



So, slaughtering civilians it is.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

Disir said:


> The United States would withdraw almost 5,000 troops from Afghanistan and close five bases within 135 days under a draft peace accord agreed with the Taliban, the chief U.S. negotiator, Zalmay Khalilzad, said on Monday.
> The deal, reached after months of negotiations with representatives from the insurgent movement, must still be approved by U.S. President Donald Trump before it can be signed, Khalilzad said in an interview with Tolo News television.
> In exchange for the phased withdrawal, the Taliban would commit not to allow Afghanistan to be used by militant groups such as al Qaeda or Islamic State as a base for attacks on the United States and its allies.
> U.S. to withdraw 5,000 troops from Afghanistan, close bases: U.S. negotiator - Reuters
> ...



Your numbers are way off.  The 5000 are included in that 14,000.  We would be leaving 9,000 troops.  The main sticking point is that the Taliban want all US troops and CIA/ mercenaries gone!


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2019)

Disir said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Is this the part where I’m supposed to care?


----------



## Disir (Sep 2, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I'm not sure I've ever seen (read) you care, it would throw me all off if you started that shit now.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2019)

Disir said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Do you think the Afghanis are undeserving of self determination?


----------



## Disir (Sep 2, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I do think they are deserving of self determination.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2019)

Disir said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Who then, pray tell; do you think has the right to determine their rule if not they themselves?


----------



## Disir (Sep 2, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I fixed that.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2019)

Disir said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


So what’s the problem then?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yep, he reduced the population by releasing all of their most dangerous people back to the Taliban to kill Americans again.  The Great Obama!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 2, 2019)

Disir said:


> Yeah, about that.  I don't trust the Taliban. I think this is a mistake.



So we should stick around another 20 years and pour billions of dollars into a country when we’re $22 trillion in debt?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, about that.  I don't trust the Taliban. I think this is a mistake.
> ...



Would you prefer we suffer from terrorist attacks based by Al qaeda having free run of the country?


----------



## Disir (Sep 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, about that.  I don't trust the Taliban. I think this is a mistake.
> ...



We have been playing around in Afghanistan since before 1975.  So, at this point it's not even about getting out. It's about staying out.   That means that you are going to have to remember the billions of dollars that it costs to protect those American interests when they can't get what they want from the Taliban.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 2, 2019)

Disir said:


> Yeah, about that.  I don't trust the Taliban. I think this is a mistake.




I take a different point of view.

The Talibs never were all that big on Al-Queda or Bin Laden's jihad.

He just had access to a fuckton of money. 

Money we should have invested in the 1990's to restore infrastructure after the soviets unassed the AO.

If you ever saw Charlie Wilson's War I think it had a lot of insight as to why Afghanistan ended up being a colossal goat fuck.

The same reason we ended up in a 60 year cold war and arms race with a shit hole country after Berlin fell in 1945.

We didn't follow through. Stalin was way worse than hitler, WAY FUCKIN WORSE....

We could have driven right through the Fulda Gap, took Moscow, and had Patton meet up with MacArthur on the flats of Mongolia by 1947 and eradicated the threat of communism.

Islam would just be some sort of obscure cult because no one would have funded radicals that wanted Jerusalem back.

Of course God knows what sort of conflict the world would be divided by now had that happened because humanity seems hell bent of fighting over something.

Maybe God just likes watching us fight... Maybe our entire existence isn't much more than a video game.

.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 2, 2019)

All we need do is explain to the Taliban and others on the region that should a situation arise that would necessitate our return to the region, we will send them the missiles they so greatly desire, without prejudice, and be prepared to make an example.

Haven't you had enough of this shit?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 2, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> All we need do is explain to the Taliban and others on the region that should a situation arise that would necessitate our return to the region, we will send them the missiles they so greatly desire, without prejudice, and be prepared to make an example.
> 
> Haven't you had enough of this shit?


It really is that simple. For any one of ours they have a hand in killing; kill 100-1000 of theirs. No need for boots on the ground.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 2, 2019)

We should had nuked Afghanistan pillar to post.   Bush’s great folly was trying to bring freedom to these savages.  As soon as we leave, it will turn into a steaming shithole of course.  Oh well, I guess we can say we tried to do the right thing, and hopefully we learned our lesson, that Democracy is incompatible with Islam.


----------



## Disir (Sep 3, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> All we need do is explain to the Taliban and others on the region that should a situation arise that would necessitate our return to the region, we will send them the missiles they so greatly desire, without prejudice, and be prepared to make an example.
> 
> Haven't you had enough of this shit?



I'm about as anti-war as you get.  But, we have a trend going on.  The public will be galvanized by the words freedom and democracy, American interests, and losing our status globally. NGOs will be sent in and report. If that doesn't work, then it's all about their neighbors and the havoc wrought there.  We will be going back. 
Are Afghanistan's Mineral Deposits the Answer to the Country's Economic Woes?

Cut all aid to Afghanistan and* Pakistan*.  Keep USAID out of both of those countries.  Make sure that corporations are aware that we will not be backing them up. The Taliban is the wrong group.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > The United States would withdraw almost 5,000 troops from Afghanistan and close five bases within 135 days under a draft peace accord agreed with the Taliban, the chief U.S. negotiator, Zalmay Khalilzad, said on Monday.
> ...


Why wouldn’t they?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2019)

theHawk said:


> We should had nuked Afghanistan pillar to post.   Bush’s great folly was trying to bring freedom to these savages.  As soon as we leave, it will turn into a steaming shithole of course.  Oh well, I guess we can say we tried to do the right thing, and hopefully we learned our lesson, that Democracy is incompatible with Islam.


What did Afghanistan do to us?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bout time
> Let’s see if the Taliban is just laying low while we pull out


They're laying low until we leave.

Then it's back to executing women in soccer stadiums.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



Of course they want us gone, because with no one watching, they will let ISIS and Al Qaeda run amuck!


----------



## harmonica (Sep 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bout time
> Let’s see if the Taliban is just laying low while we pull out


it's like Vietnam ---we can't stay forever


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bout time
> Let’s see if the Taliban is just laying low while we pull out


*I figure they will Nuke themselves in a year or tw.*


----------

